# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Finally!!!

## dooie

Just Started my FIRST CYCLE
Go time baby!!!!!!

Week 1-4 anadrol 50mg a day
Week 1-5 sus250 500mg a week
Week 5-12 test E 500mg a week

AI = adex .25 EOD starting 2nd week
Week 15-19 Nolva 40/40/20/20 
Clomid 50/50/50/50
Stats:
24
5ft 11
83.6 kg
Approx 9% bf (probably less)

Diet:
3300cals ATM p/c/f 40/40/20
Cardio 3x intense for 1hr+

Pinned yesterday, easy as in the glute, a little cork but all good, I'll do some measurements tomorrow. Back day tomorrow morning! I'm pumped!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

This should be interesting to follow.

I don't think I have seen anyone log a cycle with a bombs.

----------


## dooie

> This should be interesting to follow.
> 
> I don't think I have seen anyone log a cycle with a bombs.


They could be fake bro haha

----------


## OnTheSauce

U should be pinning test e from the start. So when u quit the sust it will be kicking in

----------


## Times Roman

> U should be pinning test e from the start. So when u quit the sust it will be kicking in


sust has long acting esthers in it already, either c or e. plus it has P in there, so i don't have any problems with his cycle.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> sust has long acting esthers in it already, either c or e. plus it has P in there, so i don't have any problems with his cycle.


Yeah I know. But its quite a bit less than his 500mg he wants to run. I would say run the test e from the start so your levels will always be at least 500

----------


## dooie

> Yeah I know. But its quite a bit less than his 500mg he wants to run. I would say run the test e from the start so your levels will always be at least 500


Maybe 1ml of each per week then? 

Did chest today
Decline BB 130kg was my max for 5, Did 5 sets
Incline DB 36kgs 12 reps 4sets
DB hammer press 10reps 3 sets
Cable flys 3sets 8reps with static hold

Bums a little corked but nothing to complain about, ate a shitload today!

Question about the anadrol , what's the best time to take it? And I've heard of ppl crushing it up or chewing it, swallowing is fine though right?

----------


## dooie

More stats:
Quads: 24"
Calves: 15"
Waist: 33"
Bicep: 13.5" (straight arm unflexed)
Chest: 43"

Back and bis today, was feeling very sick as my mate made the Fvcking worst pre workout full of shit, it was stuck in my throat, had a little chuck about halfway through and was fine after that! Day off tomorrow but I have a football game!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Make sure to include photo updates! No log complete without them

----------


## dooie

Haha I uploaded the wrong photo firstly, I'm surprised no one flamed me saying I look like shit lol, here is a recent photo of me! Taken a few weeks back, nothing has changed

----------


## bob87

Haha yeah they look a bit better... Good luck I'll be following ya thread

----------


## bob87

Haha yeah they look a bit better... Good luck I'll be following ya thread

----------


## dooie

> Haha yeah they look a bit better... Good luck I'll be following ya thread


Cheers bro!! Did shoulders and tris today, also did deadlifts, good workout

DB press 40kg 4sets 6-10 reps
Dips + 35kg
Tri pulldowns

Deads: 80kg, 100kg, 140kg, 150kg, 140kg each set was 5-8 reps

No strength increases yet! No weight gain either! Feeling good though! Can't wait for the next couple of weeks!

----------


## bob87

Good work we seem to be pretty close in our lifts. Wonder how much your strength will increase throughout

----------


## t-gunz

**** bro looking sweet. keep this log detailed as much as u can

----------


## dooie

> Good work we seem to be pretty close in our lifts. Wonder how much your strength will increase throughout


I hope I have some good strength gains, for this cycle I'm really focusing on legs, back and arms, they are lagging and it's time to bring them up!




> **** bro looking sweet. keep this log detailed as much as u can


Will do t-guns! And thanks for the compliment!
Getting bloodwork in the 4th-5th week also!

----------


## Gronkowski

Good luck on this cycle!! How many cycles have you ran before this ?

----------


## ironbeck

Great base, looking good brother.............just put some meat on those chicken legs.

----------


## bob87

> I hope I have some good strength gains, for this cycle I'm really focusing on legs, back and arms, they are lagging and it's time to bring them up!
> 
> Will do t-guns! And thanks for the compliment!
> Getting bloodwork in the 4th-5th week also!


Yeah I should have pushed my legs harder this cycle squat squat and squat some more

----------


## dooie

> Good luck on this cycle!! How many cycles have you ran before this ?


Cheers mate! This is my first!! Soo pumped!! I've been waiting for a long time for this!




> Great base, looking good brother.............just put some meat on those chicken legs.


Haha thanks, will do iron!!

----------


## dooie

Alright first real update: something to actually write about!
5 days in! Did legs and abs today! I was going to write today no signs of the anadrol kicking in, but I just hit the gym, and holy shit!! My lower back pump was unbearable!! After each set of squats, I was on the ground, after leg press I was flat on my back, I almost stopped my workout!! It was ridiculous!! 

Also, today was the first day my metabolism has kicked into action! 
3 shits, 7meals! And still hungry

No strength gains though!! And I have put on some water weight!! 86kgs I weighed today!

As for my workout:

Squats (in kgs)
60,80,100,110,110,100,80 (all 5-8reps
) (my 5RM is around 125kgs)

Leg Press (in kgs)
220,260,300,220 (10-20reps)

Leg extensions
3sets
Leg curls
3sets
Standing and seated calf raises:
4sets each

3 exercises for abs!

Gym was packed, workout took me about 1h10m

I took some photos today, I may upload them a little later

----------


## dooie

6 days in
86kg today again, no clothes, always weigh myself early morning, before eating and after pissing  :Wink: 

Sides:
Lower back pain 
Oily skin

Training chest this afternoon! I'm working all day, and I am very tired at the end of the day! Perhaps I should start working out in the morning!! Loving my metabolism though

Pic update: legs!

----------


## t-gunz

if back pumps are that bad drop it. 

and get some better pics up that new one sucked haha

----------


## dooie

Just for you T-guns!! As the last pic did suck haha, no legs though! This was after today's back workout. (triceps are still tender so didn't want to do chest)

Did back and bis today, Had a good pump at the end of the workout!

For back 
I did weighted pull ups 2 sets, pull ups 2 sets
Hammer strength rows undergrip
5sets (drop set last set) supersetted with reverse flys
Wide grip pull downs
3sets 
One arm bent over row
3sets

5sets shrugs supersetted with wide grip preacher curls
Incline DB curls
2 sets
My new bicep exercise (one arm over the incline seat with high cable)
3 sets, ohhh the burn! 

Everything's going well, today was my best workout since I've been on, looked good, and the pump was intense in my bis!

One thing to note, not sleeping the best

----------


## dooie

86.1kgs this morning
Either the anadrol are fake or just shit! I'm not to keen on upping the dose, I might try them out for another week! If nothing then I'm chucking them

It's my 3rd pin this afternoon!
Traps and bis are sore! Having a rest day today, trying to up my cals to hit the 4000 mark, keeping protein and fats the same and bumping up my carbs!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Lookin' damn solid yo. . . . . . 


Makes me want to lose my fatness. . . . . Oh wells, all in good time.

----------


## t-gunz

much better pic. 

u should be recovering quicker being on steroids . but u did right. if u feel sore. have a rest. maybe at most a light cardio session. having extra rest days will not do harm. it will do more good.

listen to ur body. makes life easier in general

----------


## srt4wad

Is this your first cycle? You already looked good if it is your first, if it is your first what made you want to run a cycle. If its not your first what have you ran before. 

Look good bro.

----------


## dooie

> Lookin' damn solid yo. . . . . .
> 
> Makes me want to lose my fatness. . . . . Oh wells, all in good time.


Thanks mate! This is a bulking cycle for me too, so I want to eat shitloads and not hinder any gains haha! Although I have a photo shoot in a month, so I will need to prep for that soon!




> much better pic.
> 
> u should be recovering quicker being on steroids . but u did right. if u feel sore. have a rest. maybe at most a light cardio session. having extra rest days will not do harm. it will do more good.
> 
> listen to ur body. makes life easier in general


Thanks t-guns, really appreciating you feed back! Today I'm training chest, can't wait!!

----------


## Noles12

Taurine has always helped me with back pumps

----------


## dooie

> Is this your first cycle? You already looked good if it is your first, if it is your first what made you want to run a cycle. If its not your first what have you ran before.
> 
> Look good bro.


Yep, first cycle bro!
I wanted to get mY diet and training sorted before I started a cycle! , hence the reason of the thread title 'FINALLY' haha

So I guess the reason I wanted to start is because, well I want more muscle mass, and I'd like to be stronger! And I'm sick of doing it naturally and it taking forever!

----------


## dooie

> Taurine has always helped me with back pumps


Cheers Noles! I ordered some yesterday actually, abd I've bumped my water intake considerably, what dosages do you recommend?

----------


## Noles12

I like around 4-6 grams a day. Some recommend lower some say higher

----------


## dooie

> I like around 4-6 grams a day. Some recommend lower some say higher


Alright, cheers atleast I'll have a baseline and I can play around with dosages from there

----------


## dooie

New update Day 8:
Weigh in this morning: 86.9kgs
Glute is a little corked from yesterday's pin, but all good! Still not sleeping the best,

Today was chest day
Incline DB
28, 35, 40, 48, 48, 45, 38, 38 (8-10 reps)
I count this as 5 sets

Flat BB
60, 80, 80, 60, (8-10 reps) slow concentric and eccentric phase, really squeezing the pecs

Incline smith
50, 70, 50, 50 (light weight) 10-12reps

Hammer press DB
18, 18, 18 (10 reps)

Cable flys ss with pec dec
3 sets! High reps! With static holds

This was the best chest workout I think I've ever had, no real strength gains just better endurance, massive pump!! I took my shirt off and laughed at myself looking in the mirror haha, it was ridiculous..

Sides:
More pimples on my forehead (I may increase my AI to .5ml a day instead of EOD

I've been walking alot and I'm having crazy shin pumps, it's weird!!

Not sleeping so good
Appetite is still down from what I'd like

----------


## t-gunz

np man i just wanna see u nail this  :Smilie:

----------


## dooie

> np man i just wanna see u nail this


me too brother haha  :Asskiss:

----------


## srt4wad

Cool man keep up the hard work and can't wait to see the results.

----------


## castiron

nice conviction in your decision to run aas. You have the perfect body type for it! keep it up bro.

----------


## optimus

nice gains. going to keep a close eye on this thread for sure.

----------


## dooie

> Cool man keep up the hard work and can't wait to see the results.





> nice conviction in your decision to run aas. You have the perfect body type for it! keep it up bro.





> nice gains. going to keep a close eye on this thread for sure.


Cheers guys, appreciate it

----------


## dooie

Day 9: 
86.4kgs (upped my AI dosage)

Sides: diarrhea, pissing non-stop, loss of appetite, shin and lower back pumps, (walking home from the gym and almost shit myself, I was inches away!!)

No strength gains, but some water weight, all side effects! I was only after the strength gains from the tabs, nothing is happening, and I'm only getting the sides, a few more days and if no changes, I'm stoping the anadrol !

Today did arms 
Close grip bench 50kg, 90, 90, 90, drop set 90-50 (supersetted with)

Preacher curls 20kg on each side, I think it was a 10kg bar, so 50kg curls are good for me without a spotter, could of done 60kgs 4 sets, drop set last set

Dips (weighted)
4 sets: added 25kgs, 35, 35, 35

Isolation huh rep cable partials (for bis) 4sets really loving this exercise
Supersetted with
Rope pushdown 4 sets all drop sets

Reverse grip curls, 4sets 15 reps 
Supersetted with
Undergrip straight-bar pull downs

Finish off with light weight burn BB curls!

Best pump, it was unreal! No supplement even compares to these pumps! It's crazy!! Such a good feeling!!

Tomorrow I play football! Looking forward to it!!

----------


## dooie

Day 11:
Haven't checked weight!

Played football yesterday, fitness level was down, so I've decided to stop taking the anadrol , no strength gains, loss of appetite, getting diarrhea, bad back pumps, some water bloat, but no real weight gain, I only wanted it for the strength gains but my body just didn't react well with it, not worth it for me!

Today did deads and chin ups and a 1RM on bench

Deads: 
60, 100, 140, 160 (5RM), 140, 100

Chins
5 sets, added 20kg did 10reps, this is good for me I don't do them much

Bench 1RM
Don't ever do flat BB but wanted to see how much I could get up
(this hurt my shoulders and my inside of my elbow.. (I hate this exercise haha)

100kg (5reps), 120 (2 reps), 140 (1 rep), 100kg (10 reps)

This workout was good for the day after an hour and 40min game of football
160 is the most I've ever done on DL and I got 5 reps so I'm happy with that, (the last 2 reps were bad form though haha)
When I use to do Flat bench BB I think my 5RM was around 115-120 so 1rm of 140 is good, I was happy with it, will do it again 10 weeks in and see where my strength is at!!

Photos on Wednesday for 2 weeks

----------


## Ben_66

Good work! Keep it up!

----------


## dooie

> Good work! Keep it up!


Cheers! 

Update: 87.4kgs this morning! Happy with that

Shoulders and tris this afternoon!

----------


## dooie

87.4kgs this morning,

Trained shoulders and tris today
DB overhead press 15kgs, 25, 35, 40, 40, 37.5, 35, 30 drop set to 20 (all sets are 8-10 reps) this is good for not having a spotter!
Cable side raises
4 sets
Reverse flys super setted with weighted dips
4 sets
Smith machine front presses (partials)
3 sets 40,40,40
Skull crushers 
2 sets (wasn't feeling it)
Rope push downs
3 sets all mega drop sets (I drop the weight until I get to say 15kgs then stay on that weight, rest and go again, rest and again, until I can't do anymore reps)
Under grip pull downs, ss with close grip pushups till failure, then I get on my knees and go to failure again
2 sets/ 3 sets pushups

Had an amazing pump! Feeling good now that ive dropped the tabs, and my appetite is back baby!
Tomorrow, I'm carb loading! 5000cals come at me bro!!!

Sides:
Got the AI dosage right, oil has reduced on skin, lost the water bloat, still getting some weird shin pumps haha, and shitting 3-4 times a day (none of which are solid) my arse crack is getting sore from wiping all day!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Don't you love the sides? 

The insane shitting bugs to hell though, one of the reasons I'm looking forward to when I cut.

----------


## dooie

> Don't you love the sides?
> 
> The insane shitting bugs to hell though, one of the reasons I'm looking forward to when I cut.


Haha, they suck man!! I'm just glad those back pumps are gone! They were killer!! 

Today I feel fatigued and my body is sore, probably will have today off the gym, tomorrow I have the day off work, so I will get to sleep in and get my body right!

Weighed in the same again at 87.4kgs
Update pic (straight after my shoulder session) 2 weeks tomorrow!!

----------


## dooie

....

----------


## dooie

SUPPS IM TAKING!! (thought I'd put it in the log)

Fish oil
Vitamin C
Multi vitamin
Creatine mono
Protein
Agmatine (arginine)
Beta alanine
DMAA

----------


## DeadlyD

> Haha, they suck man!! I'm just glad those back pumps are gone! They were killer!!
> 
> Today I feel fatigued and my body is sore, probably will have today off the gym, tomorrow I have the day off work, so I will get to sleep in and get my body right!
> 
> Weighed in the same again at 87.4kgs
> Update pic (straight after my shoulder session) 2 weeks tomorrow!!


lookin good dooie!! keep it up.

----------


## t-gunz

weights the same. 

appear to be loosing fat and gaining muscle. so its all good :Smilie:

----------


## ozsurf

Lookin good mate
Can't wait to see the results u get from the sus 
Go hard !!

----------


## dooie

Second update for the day
Went to the gym late tonight and did legs haha, guess I'll rest when I'm done!

Squats
60,80,100,110,120,120,80 (a little heavier! But was tired)

Leg press
4 sets

Leg extensions
4 sets with drop sets

Seated and standing calf raises!
3 sets of each

I had a crazy pump in my legs! It was weird, and have never felt anything like that in my legs before, I loved it haha!
Ate a lot today, hopefully it shows on the scales tomorrow, I am more worried about how I look than the weight I am at, if I gain 5kg of solid muscle and lose body fat this cycle, I'll be happy! 

I'm aiming to be around 93-95kgs by the end of pct! Hopefully at the same bf I'm at now! Do able?????

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Do able?????


How long do you have left to juice?


Maybe possible. . . My only worry kinda is muscle loss throughout PCT with low BF. 

Seems like my fatty padding is what is keeping my muscle on.


But, I am no pro. . . 

Just keep at it hard and stay on your diet.

----------


## ghettoboyd

thought id chime in and say nice work bro you look good...keep it up, and look forward to the end results...goodluck...

----------


## dooie

> lookin good dooie!! keep it up.





> Lookin good mate
> Can't wait to see the results u get from the sus
> Go hard !!





> thought id chime in and say nice work bro you look good...keep it up, and look forward to the end results...goodluck...


Thanks boys!!!  :Smilie:  appreciate it! Still Only early days, can't wait for week 4

----------


## dooie

> weights the same.
> 
> appear to be loosing fat and gaining muscle. so its all good


 :Wink:  thanks T! Your helping me keep my head

----------


## dooie

> How long do you have left to juice?
> 
> Maybe possible. . . My only worry kinda is muscle loss throughout PCT with low BF.
> 
> Seems like my fatty padding is what is keeping my muscle on.
> 
> But, I am no pro. . .
> 
> Just keep at it hard and stay on your diet.


I have just finished my 2nd week!! Taking my 5th pin tonight bro

----------


## < <Samson> >

I say doable, maybe. . . . 

That's about 20+ pounds of lean muscle. . . . That's some pretty good shit.

----------


## t-gunz

mate lets not get carried away about weight. its just a number. we are going for looks here right? 

keep the cals the same. your basically doing a recomp. dropping fat and gaining muscle. ****ing perfect lol 

if gains slow then add some cals. but dont focus on the actuall weight. alot do this and then realise its fat. 

so far man your killing it. just dont stress to much. listen to ur body. u know it best. and enjoy the AS ride  :Smilie:

----------


## t-gunz

also if u can. get some hcg and run it. makes PCT so much easier

----------


## dooie

> mate lets not get carried away about weight. its just a number. we are going for looks here right?
> 
> keep the cals the same. your basically doing a recomp. dropping fat and gaining muscle. ****ing perfect lol.
> 
> so far man your killing it. just dont stress to much. listen to ur body. u know it best. and enjoy the AS ride


Haha 100% correct! Strength, muscle mass & lower bf = a happy Dooie!  :Wink: 
Cheers T!!

And also, I've tried to order in HCG twice now, it's been seized both times! ****ing Aussie customs, I'm not that keen to try again hey? What do u reckon, is it 100% necessary, or can I go without?

----------


## t-gunz

= a happy dooie. lol got a good laugh out of that. lol

nah dont try again. not worth it. only issue with the hcg being traveled it goes through different heat temps and i think would cause issues too. 

no u dont need. it just helps. u will have to make sure u do everything perfect in pct to keep this gains. e.g. diet, rest, training. as u already know im sure. 

next cycle if u run heavy compounds e.g. deca , tren yeah get some hcg. shuts ya down hard. and easier the recovery the better gains wise and health wise.

----------


## dooie

Update:
Yesterday had the day off work! Ate shitloads and caught up on some much needed sleep (it has been terrible ever since I've started the cycle)

Did back last night!
Pull ups
Rows (hammer machine undergrip) went heavy!!
Undergrip pull downs
Cable close grip rows
Assisted chins

BB shrugs (5sets) holy shit they r sore today!

Biceps:
Preacher curl
Cable rope hammers (really liking this ATM as I never have done hammers)

Tonight I did chest
DB incline
25, 30, 35, 40, 47.5, 47.5, 50, 40, 40 dropset to 25 (had long rest periods)
Flat BB
60, 80, 90, 90,(drop set to 60 then to 40)
Smith incline
60, 80, 80, 60
Dips
4 sets
Cable flys ss pushups
4 sets

Was an alright workout but there was just too many ppl at the gym and I was jumping in with ppl! Annoying but strength is up(most likely due to rest periods, normally I don't rest over a min)

Still had a good pump at the end of the day, tomorrow I will post my diet! Just what I eat on a normal day so atleast then someone can help critique if it needs it!

----------


## t-gunz

be good to see the diet  :Smilie:  

if it needs works ill hit Gbrice and or 405 to come kick your ass into line  :Smilie:

----------


## dooie

> = a happy dooie. lol got a good laugh out of that. lol
> 
> nah dont try again. not worth it. only issue with the hcg being traveled it goes through different heat temps and i think would cause issues too.
> 
> no u dont need. it just helps. u will have to make sure u do everything perfect in pct to keep this gains. e.g. diet, rest, training. as u already know im sure.
> 
> next cycle if u run heavy compounds e.g. deca, tren yeah get some hcg. shuts ya down hard. and easier the recovery the better gains wise and health wise.


:P good to know!! Yeah I want to get as much out of this as possible,
Everyone has started commenting on how I look bigger yet more ripped  :Smilie:  lol! My delts look amazing ATM haha

I'll get the diet up tomoz with some macros too! It'll be good to review the diet, haven't done it in a while!

----------


## coldfear

good log man keep it up. smart on dropping the drol if it was making you feel like shit

----------


## dooie

Delayed update:
Still training hard, had to move house this weekend so my diet has lagged!! Lost weight as well  :Frown:  one good thing, I played football on Saturday and I played the game of my life!!!! Once I get all sorted again, I'll get back into my routine and post my diet up etc!

Trained lower back, hamstrings and abs last nyt! Was a good workout, 
Deads:
60,80,110,130,150,150,150 went a tad lighter but felt strong! 

I'll upload a new pic on wed, haven't even had a chance to look at myself for a week! Don't expect too much

----------


## t-gunz

dw about diet slip on the weekend. just get back on track

----------


## dooie

Update:
Last night I pinned to start my 4th week!! I'm very disappointed! No weight gain, still look the same, except more bloated, and I haven't gained any weight!

This shits fake, I'm getting bloodwork done this week! fvck this!

I had a little pity party last night also!
I ate a whole dominos pizza lol

p/c/f
75/257/53.6

That's close to 2000cals haha, aww ;( I wish I didn't work that out now!!

Apart from that my diets back on track!
Here is a quick overview of a normal day for my diet (without macros)

Meal 1: 5eggs 2pcs wholemeal bread

Snack: Almonds

Meal 2: Shake, protein and powdered oats 

Snack: Fruit, almonds, yoghurt (Greek)

Meal 3: Chicken breast, sweet potato, veggies

Pre workout meal 4: Whole can of tuna
Workout

Meal 5: PWO shake with oats

Meal 6: Dinner! Usually a big meal with fish or chicken rice and veggies

If I eat dinner early, I'll have PB on toast before bed

I eat the same thing every day!

Did legs yesterday, absolutely destroyed them, they didn't hurt 
last week so I upped the volume

Squats
Leg extensions
Standing and seated calf raises
Hack squats

Chest day today, I really hope I'm strong! Haha

----------


## Gronkowski

> Update:
> Last night I pinned to start my 4th week!! I'm very disappointed! No weight gain, still look the same, except more bloated, and I haven't gained any weight!
> 
> This shits fake, I'm getting bloodwork done this week! fvck this!
> 
> I had a little pity party last night also!
> I ate a whole dominos pizza lol
> 
> p/c/f
> ...


Sounds like you need to be eating more... You should still be gaining some weight even if the gear is bunk. Up your calories man. Your breakfast looks weak. Diet needs some work.

----------


## dooie

88.6kgs this morning 
Chest yesterday, fark I'm sore today

Incline DBs
25kg, 35, 42, 50 (110lbs), 50, 46, 46 with a drop set (felt strong even though my tris were sore, was very happy with that

Flat BB
100kg,100,100, 80 with a dropset to 50
This was good aswell

Decline smith ss with flys
Light weight decline really focusing on filling the muscle with blood and squeezing!

Push ups ( I was farked couldn't even do 4 after my workout haha)

Was strong, pumped, and my endurance was much better than the boys I was working out with!

----------


## dooie

> Sounds like you need to be eating more... You should still be gaining some weight even if the gear is bunk. Up your calories man. Your breakfast looks weak. Diet needs some work.


What do u recommend brother?

----------


## Gronkowski

> What do u recommend brother?


Do you know your current macros roughly?

----------


## dooie

> Do you know your current macros roughly?


It's around 4000

----------


## Gronkowski

> It's around 4000


I'm talking protein / carbs / fats. 
Just by looking at your diet, there's no way you hit 4000 a day. I could be wrong thou. Need to see those macros. And when you say your eating the same thing every single day, your body will eventually adapt to that amount of food and will stop growing. With every kg of weight gain, you must up calories. I'd start with an increase of 250 cal and see how that goes. If the weight doesn't go up increase another 250 ... Etc I wouldn't add more calories in the form of protein. Stick with carbs. Add some oats to your morning and a cup of blueberries. Don't worry about fat gain, as by looking at your photos, you are already quite lean so your insulin sensitivity is quite good. Plus your on cycle so you can handle the extra carbs.

----------


## dooie

Back yesterday,
Deads:
165 kg 8 reps! Killed it!!! Finally some strength! 160 was my 5RM and my legs were still sore from Tuesday's leg workout!

My lats were sore today!
Did bis and tris today!
Best pump, new exercises, high reps and low reps! Feeling good! Looking thicker too! 

Rest day tomorrow, haven't had one all week and definably need it!

----------


## Rylx

Mad gains bro, definetly interested in this log.

----------


## dooie

Was going to have a rest day, but an old friend was in town and wanted to train, so we did a quick sneaky shoulder session!

Arms were sore but I was feeling that good, and strength was there

DB shoulder press
Did the 42's for 3 sets, 40's for 2 sets

Side raises and rear flys
Shrugs

Had an amazing pump! Starting to look hard, got to start training my abs more, to get them harder
Arms and traps are bigger, might do some measurements tomorrow actually!

----------


## dooie

Day off today
Weigh in
89.9kgs it's taken it's time, but finally looking juicy!! Haha, strength hasn't increased a whole bunch! But endurance is unbelievable! That and the awesome pumps!
Day off today, and maybe tomorrow, see how we go, joints are hurting a little!

I'll upload a pic on wednesday!

----------


## dooie

Did chest today! 
Still sore, should of had a rest day!

Workout went
Incline DB 
45, 50, ,50, 50, 46, 46, 40 happy with this, wish I had the day off and trained fresh

Flat BB
100, 100, 80, drop set , 80 to 60

DB incline flys

Weighted wide grip dips!

Good workout, pumped, I will have another rest day tomoz! I need to take some photos!!

----------


## dooie

> More stats:
> Quads: 24"
> Calves: 15"
> Waist: 33"
> Bicep: 13.5" (straight arm unflexed)
> Chest: 43"
> 
> Back and bis today, was feeling very sick as my mate made the Fvcking worst pre workout full of shit, it was stuck in my throat, had a little chuck about halfway through and was fine after that! Day off tomorrow but I have a football game!!


Just measured myself, everything has gained between 1/2 to 1inch except for my waist, which is still 33" 
chest and quads have grown an inch

Will upload a pic tonight

----------


## t-gunz

sweet cant wait to see the pics. an idea might be get the first photo and the new one right next to eachother doing same pose and same lighting to really tell

----------


## dooie

> sweet cant wait to see the pics. an idea might be get the first photo and the new one right next to eachother doing same pose and same lighting to really tell


Here we go!!

----------


## dooie

Best thing is, the first photo was taken immediately after a shoulder workout, 

The recent one was taken after legs and the day before my chest session! (so no real pump at all!) 

T-gunz I'm happy with this, and I can really start to feel it kicking in now! It's taken it's time though! 4-5 weeks is too long!! I might have to kick start with prop next cycle! 

What do u reckon guys???

Ps! I have a photo shoot in 2 weeks and I've started cutting for it to get shredded! The shoot fell in a bad time, but I can't do anything about that!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Best thing is, the first photo was taken immediately after a shoulder workout,
> 
> The recent one was taken after legs and the day before my chest session! (so no real pump at all!)
> 
> T-gunz I'm happy with this, and I can really start to feel it kicking in now! It's taken it's time though! 4-5 weeks is too long!! I might have to kick start with prop next cycle!
> 
> What do u reckon guys???
> 
> Ps! I have a photo shoot in 2 weeks and I've started cutting for it to get shredded! The shoot fell in a bad time, but I can't do anything about that!


Dude that is bad ass! Keep it up bro!!!!

----------


## dooie

Question guys!
I am doing my first injection by myself tonight And I'm shitting myself! Seriously, all of my others have been in the arse by someone else, but I can't reach around to do it myself and I seriously have a fear of needles hahahaha, this is hectic, I'm going to do it in my quad! Fuarrrrrkkkkkkk I'm scared.

I have a 1 n 1/2 inch needle, how far should I put it in?

----------


## Shuff

You already know it's not going to hurt, so should be no problem. Like you I hate needles. Always when a nurse gave me a shot I could not look while she injected and I was feeling sick. When I did my first shot 10 days ago I almost fainted... Today I'm doing my fourth. I still get nervous and a little bit sick, but its getting easier for each shot. Buff up and put that thing in the ass!  :Smilie: )

Edit: I'm using a 1 inch needles all the way in. It depends on your body fat. If you are carrying a bit of fat on ur ass I think 1.25 inches would do.

----------


## dooie

Weighed in at 91.0 kg

Did back yesterday, I did dead lifts last, should of done them first, but I'm putting more weight up, think I did 175kgs, this is good for my last exercise

Rows I was really strong! I did 117kgs

My workout went:
Pull ups to failure 5sets

Rows, 5 sets

Close grip pull downs 4sets (loving these) really feel it

Deadlifts
Not sure how many set, 3 working sets I think

Bis ss with wide grip lat puldowns

Tris, traps and abs today

----------


## ozsurf

> Question guys!
> I am doing my first injection by myself tonight And I'm shitting myself! Seriously, all of my others have been in the arse by someone else, but I can't reach around to do it myself and I seriously have a fear of needles hahahaha, this is hectic, I'm going to do it in my quad! Fuarrrrrkkkkkkk I'm scared.
> 
> I have a 1 n 1/2 inch needle, how far should I put it in?


Hey man I have given up pinning in my quads it just way to painful at work 
I'm a carpenter and always bending and squatting . I do my glutes my self and rotate to delts also 

It's not as bad with just e but still corks most times 

I did hate needles to but i actually pin every day now ( Stana / prop mix) and actually look forward to it 

U will get used to it

----------


## Jonnyg419

Wow, I just read the whole log. Insane work bro, your traps and delts have made a very noticeable increase in the last few week, you should be really proud! I actually came to this log because I saw your thread about pinning yourself last night, I'm glad everything worked out. I personally love pinning myself as sick as it sounds, I always feel like I am 250mg stronger and faster hahaha. Keep up the great work though!

----------


## dooie

> Wow, I just read the whole log. Insane work bro, your traps and delts have made a very noticeable increase in the last few week, you should be really proud! I actually came to this log because I saw your thread about pinning yourself last night, I'm glad everything worked out. I personally love pinning myself as sick as it sounds, I always feel like I am 250mg stronger and faster hahaha. Keep up the great work though!


Haha! Thanks bro, I still have a while to go, and I'm e
Hoping for atleast another 5kgs!

----------


## dooie

A lil progress pic, cutting for my photoshoot, chest is coming out nicely, pic was taken today

----------


## t-gunz

get in touch with gbrice?

----------


## dooie

> get in touch with gbrice?


I'll msg him tonight T

----------


## t-gunz

updates bitch  :Smilie:

----------


## AuSSie SpuDD

Nice work mate!! I just read ur log and I'm very impressed. Keep it up champ!

----------


## bmarshall

wow this log is motivating! good to see a fellow sydney siders representing.

i started my first cycle yesterday and have to pin myself for first time on thursday.. shitting myself already.

----------


## dooie

Farrrkkkk sorry guys, been really busy last couple of weeks!! Here is a pic of me uhh I think last week! 

I will start to update this more from the weekend onwards!! 

Weight gain has stopped around 92kgs!! Really wanted to get to 95!! I have a shoot this weekend so I'm cutting down and then back on the bulking diet for the rest of my cycle!!

I hurt my groin in football on the weekend and will stop doing legs and deadliest for 2 wks!! That sucks!!

Lifts are all up!!
DB CP
50kg dumbbells (don't have any higher) 3 sets

Squats were up 20kg

Deads
No weight added just extra reps! This is because I've moved my dead day to the day after I play sport, so I'm fvcked the next day!!

My row has grown more than any other exercise! And I'm loving it!

Tris and bis are much stronger 

Endurance is through the roof, joints hurt though

Forearm pumps are unbearable on my bicep day!!

----------


## dooie

> wow this log is motivating! good to see a fellow sydney siders representing.
> 
> i started my first cycle yesterday and have to pin myself for first time on thursday.. shitting myself already.


Bro, I shit myself, and the second time, I just threw it in, the first time is the worst, after that it only gets better!!




> Nice work mate!! I just read ur log and I'm very impressed. Keep it up champ!


Thanks bro!! Appreciate it!

----------


## dooie

This was today!

I will be shredded for the shoot! Can't wait

----------


## wh1spa

Very impressed with results mate! Looking tops! Subbed for final pictures  :Wink/Grin:  (nohomo)

Col.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Looking way solid. But, is it just me or you have some small forearms?

----------


## Twin

Good gains bro. keep it up. there ya go!


> Best thing is, the first photo was taken immediately after a shoulder workout, 
> 
> The recent one was taken after legs and the day before my chest session! (so no real pump at all!) 
> 
> T-gunz I'm happy with this, and I can really start to feel it kicking in now! It's taken it's time though! 4-5 weeks is too long!! I might have to kick start with prop next cycle! 
> 
> What do u reckon guys???
> 
> Ps! I have a photo shoot in 2 weeks and I've started cutting for it to get shredded! The shoot fell in a bad time, but I can't do anything about that!

----------


## t-gunz

lookin good brother.

did u get ur diet sorted urself or by a member on here?

----------


## dooie

> lookin good brother.
> 
> did u get ur diet sorted urself or by a member on here?


Just myself T, msg'd gbrice but he never got back to me.. All good!

Capebuffalo has helped me alot with prepping for my shoot!

----------


## deathdodger

You've made some incredible results there, very proud great job.

----------


## t-gunz

ah k i know hes been busy but wasnt sure.

its good ur doing it urself anyways. least u can say u done it 100% yourself

----------


## AuSSie SpuDD

Nice one mate!! Ur working ur rear off and it shows. Ur prep for the shoot looks top notch. I'm jelly as but it's great motivation. Good onya cob!!

----------


## dooie

> You've made some incredible results there, very proud great job.


Thanks bro, I appreciate it!! 



> ah k i know hes been busy but wasnt sure.
> 
> its good ur doing it urself anyways. least u can say u done it 100% yourself


Yeah true!! Uve been a massive help though T! Keeping my head in the right place, and keeping me accountable! I really appreciate it, I still have a few weeks after the shoot tomoz, so back to my bulk and hopefully I can put some more weight on...

Sitting at 87kg in the morning, but this is the day before the shoot! Will put the weight on quick!




> Nice one mate!! Ur working ur rear off and it shows. Ur prep for the shoot looks top notch. I'm jelly as but it's great motivation. Good onya cob!!


Haha yewwww. Thanks bro, great to have you following,

----------


## asquarecan

Nice work man! I am starting my cycle in the next week or 2 and this is getting me pumped! Congrats on the gains!

----------


## wh1spa

We need some updates! How did the rest of the cycle go?  :Frown:

----------


## dooie

> Nice work man! I am starting my cycle in the next week or 2 and this is getting me pumped! Congrats on the gains!


Good work bro, it's like nothing you've experienced before, the women can smell the testosterone , you will look big, become confident and stronger, it's an amazing feeling




> We need some updates! How did the rest of the cycle go?


I have been trying to update for 2 wks just been so busy!
This is an allround shot of me sitting at about 92.5kgs last Thursday! 93 this week

Lifts:
46kg DB shoulder press (2sets)
50kg DB incline press (4sets) 10 reps every set
Deads I had a few weeks off but I'm up to 180kgs
Squats not sure, I pulled my groin and haven't been going heavy
Rows have gone up the most, I did 5 plates each side on the row machine on Saturday, loving it!

I do all my pins by myself now, and I have to say, I love doing it!! 

Sides: my kidneys have been hurting over the last week, not sure why?????

No more pimples, even though they were never bad, other than the kidneys, I am still getting shin pumps but nothing to complain about! I will stay on and update more often now, there isn't long to go, I want to hit 95kgs!!!

----------


## AuSSie SpuDD

U lil rippa! Impressive stats. Keep it up
Mate.

----------


## jrp

So motivating congrats on the gains man!! Makes me want to be ur ages already so it can be my turn!!!  :Frown:

----------


## DRdee

Looking good man! Keep up the good work!

----------


## SoldierBull

Very impressive... Body compositon is oustanding.... Too bad about the squats tgough- bigger quads and you would be at your target weight and the balance from top to bottom would be phenominal... But you look great bro.. No doubt

----------


## dooie

Thanks boys! 
Wow soldierbull that has to be one of the best compliments I've ever had!! Haha Cheers mate =)

----------


## dooie

Tuesday:
Shoulders, tris and bis, 

My shoulders are my biggest body part, and I want the rest to catch up so I haven't been smashing shoulders as much for a few weeks (they get enough on chest and back day anyway)
Shoulders:
Pre exhaustion with cable side raises (4sets)
DB overhead press (5 sets) pyramiding up and down (drop set at the end)

Tris
Weighted dips, close grip bench, pull downs and reverse pull downs
Bis
Preacher curl, single arm isolation curls, hammer curls

Yesterday
Legs:
Squats, (115 max for 10rps) 4 sets
Incline leg press (6 plates each side) 4 sets
Leg extension ss curls 5 sets 
Calf raises 7sets

Diet is looking like this
Meal 1:
Oats, eggs, protein shake

Meal 2:
Chicken breast, rice, veggies

Meal 3: 
Whole can tuna, salad, two slices bread

Meal 4:
Protein shake with carbs (600cal shake)

Meal 5:
Same as meal 2

Meal 6:
peanut butter, cottage cheese, casein protein, almonds

Snacks: almonds

I'm training chest this afternoon, can't wait

----------


## dooie

Did chest yesterday and back today, my groin is still giving me troubles, its annoying as I can't throw the heavy weights up with my leg as I do on shoulder DB and incline DB,

I'm as horny as fvck all day, pimples have gone down, kidney pain has gone down (not to sure what that was?)
My cardio has been consistent and pretty heavy throughout the cycle, next cycle I will do more cardio but not as intense as this time, it's hindered my gains I reckon!

I think I have about a week left! It hasn't been 12weeks but I think I've used more than I was suppose to on the pins (I must of been doing more than a ml) I haven't weighed myself in a little bit, will weigh in tomorrow morning, not looking forward to PCT  :Frown:

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

did the pimples ever get too bad while on the test?

also are you prone to pimples?

nice gains none the less OP. Keep it up!

----------


## dooie

> did the pimples ever get too bad while on the test?
> 
> also are you prone to pimples?
> 
> nice gains none the less OP. Keep it up!


I never got pimples anywhere other than my face, it wasn't acne, I use to be prone to pimples about 10 yrs ago, that's why I fvcking hate them!!! 
If I ever got acne from AAS then I would stop using straight away! 
So no, the pimples never got out of hand, just annoying!

Cheers mate

----------


## dooie

It was my last pin, yesterday  :Frown:  didn't get as much out of it as I wanted! Didn't blow up like I expected! I think that's because of my AI though, I think the sus was fake to tell u the truth!
Weighed in today at 92.3kg
I'll do some measurements later on!

I feel good, no sexual problems, no ball shrinkage (didn't have HCG )
I might keep updating through PCT
I'm sad it's over, it's been so quick!

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## wh1spa

Can you chuck up some final pics? Maybe before/after and lifts/befoee after weight before/after ect for comparison? Are you going to cut after your pct?

----------


## dooie

Yeah bro here's some befores

----------


## dooie

And some afters  :Wink:

----------


## dooie

Lifts were
DL 150kg 5rps
DB incline bench 45kg 5-8rps
Shoulder DB press 38kgs 5-8rps
Squats 110kg 5rps
BB row 80kgs

Now
DL 180kgs 3rps
DB incline 50kg 10rps 3-4sets
Shoulder DB 44-46kgs 5-8 rps
Squats 130kg 5rps before I pulled my groin, did squats again two days ago and got out 110 for 2sets 10rps deep!!!
BB row 110kgs+

----------


## dooie

> Can you chuck up some final pics? Maybe before/after and lifts/befoee after weight before/after ect for comparison? Are you going to cut after your pct?


I didn't exactly put on much fat at all! Just a little water! My bulk didn't plan out aswell as I'd hoped an it was more a clean lean bulk haha, but I don't think I need to cut just yet, in November I will cut for summer  :Wink:

----------


## rockhardman

Good job bro made a clean bulk that's my goal too

----------


## boxa06

Dooie well done bro! I can't believe I was away from the board while you were running this! Awesome progress and awesome pics!

----------


## mrglorious

Awesome log bro ! Motivational  :Wink:

----------


## drdave304

wow nice gains bro!

----------


## SBEONE

Really nice lean gains man looking good

----------

